# Heated steering retrofit - full details



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just replaced the steering wheel on my F10 with a heated version. I had this as a factory option on my old car but just bought another one (used) and it didn't have heated steering wheel. Dealers in Germany said it couldn't be done, but with the right parts it was possible and took me about an hour.
The attached guide tells all. Beware it is not cheap, about 1000euro, but if you are used to a heated steering wheel then it's worth it (especially living in a nordic country).


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

very good guide buddy
I've done this some times ago but I'm stuck where you need connect SZL to JBE basically need just put missing 12V and Ground as you mentioned in guide
In old E series that's not a problem but in F series they change JBE and its not easy tried but I made short circuit so decided to leave for car electrician to do later


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

This was very easy, very good guide! 
Riku your guides should be made sticky


----------



## jgbackes (Apr 29, 2014)

riku2

Thanks for posting these instructions. I have just purchased these parts for my F02N, I'll let you know how it works out.

Below are the parts I ordered. I'll have sfcoding fix me up when I get everything installed.

jeff

M sports Steering Wheel,airb.Leather ,multifunc
32337842808
Quantity:1
Price:$784.26

SWITCH ADJUSTER STEERING COLUMN
61319188878
Quantity:1
Price:$87.78

Control unit, steering wheel electronics
61319218379
Quantity:1
Price:$199.61

3 products, 3 items:$1071.65
Shipping To CA, USA:$39.95
Total:$1111.60


----------



## BadBoyBeltran (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello.

Will the airbag and controls from a non-sport steering on an F07 fit a sport steering wheel?


----------

